# The New Peeping Toms



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 25, 2014)

*For you ICE!*

*Drone Building Inspections*

By 

Clayton DeKorne

German researchers are currently pioneering the development of flying drones for inspecting buildings and infrastructure for damage (see *"Flying Robots Inspect Building From the Air," Sourceable Industry News*).

But drone inspections aren't just for high-budget industrial projects any more. A number of residential contractors are leaning on quadrocoptors and other UAV (unmanned aerial vehicles) for inspecting hard-to-access areas and capturing aerial work views. Here are a few examples:

· The Chimney Clinic, a chimney company servicing NW Pennsylvania, uses an *AR Parrot drone* for scoping out jobs. 





made with a *DJI Pantom quadrocoptor*.· Keep in mind that the client just might use a drone to inspect your job.


----------



## ICE (Jul 25, 2014)

I would be in so much trouble if I had a drone.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 25, 2014)

Boy.....Uncle Bob would surly love this topic and thread.....I miss him a bunch!


----------



## Mark K (Jul 25, 2014)

Will the local judge issue an administrative warrant based on the drone.  I would check with the City Attorney prior to taking action based on the drone.  This is uncharted territory.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 25, 2014)

Great. Bo's sitting in air conditioned offices with joysticks. Never have to see one again.

I might be on board.

You guys will all look those large bodies on Wall-e.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jul 26, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Boy.....Uncle Bob would surly love this topic and thread.....I miss him a bunch!


He was a bit surly now and then.


----------



## conarb (Jul 26, 2014)

They are apparently using them around here and some are not too happy:



			
				\ said:
			
		

> Drones: Their noise largely unremarkedOne recent Saturday I was walking my dog at dusk in Heather Farm Park in Walnut Creek when a loud buzzing caught my attention. It sounded like a chain saw cutting down a tree a block away. I looked around but saw nothing.
> 
> It got louder and scarier, and my dog started cowering. This made me look up, and there was a drone, with two red lights and two green ones, cruising at about 100 feet. I stopped and stared, and it slowed and hovered above me. I confess that after a few seconds I made a rude gesture. It swooped away toward John Muir Medical Center (into the helicopter airspace?).
> 
> ...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 26, 2014)

I suspect in time someone will come up with a design that reduces the helicopter blade-vortex interaction noise like they have with the military versions.  Then drive by inspections could become an accepted procedure.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 26, 2014)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> I suspect in time someone will come up with a design that reduces the helicopter blade-vortex interaction noise like they have with the military versions.  Then drive by inspections could become an accepted procedure.


Try this one


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 26, 2014)

it's happening!  Just remembered a few weeks ago what sounded something like a chainsawin my neck of the woods I'm not so sure.


----------



## conarb (Jul 26, 2014)

Somebody should explain to the poor woman that drones making building inspections are saving the public a ton of money replacing building inspectors with their salaries and benefits.  Now what we really need is drones to fight fires, replacing firemen could save the nation from bankruptcy.


----------



## ICE (Jul 26, 2014)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> it's happening!  Just remembered a few weeks ago what sounded something like a chainsawin my neck of the woods I'm not so sure.


It might have been a lyrebird.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 26, 2014)

I can not WAIT to shoot one of those things down. I'm going to start throwing my 20  gauge  in the truck with the AR just in case.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 26, 2014)

Francis

If a chainsaw runs in the woods and there is no one around to hear it, does it still make a noise

I say no, Noise means any unwanted sound. If noone hears it, it is not unwanted sound....


----------



## cda (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/07/25/drone-space-needle-seattle-washington/13155911/


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 26, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> FrancisIf a chainsaw runs in the woods and there is no one around to hear it, does it still make a noise
> 
> I say no, Noise means any unwanted sound. If noone hears it, it is not unwanted sound....


Thanks for the clarification. When I'm in a court room or a site plan meeting and I fart and afterwards asked people what was funny or why they seemed to be crying; they usually reply they can't remember and with no notation related in the transcripts does this mean I didn't make a sound and there wasn't a noise too or was it a wanted sound?

This hasn't actually happened exactly this way, most of the time people just ignore me but still I never know.

By the way did anyone see the article on the military Black Hornet?


----------



## ICE (Jul 28, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I can not WAIT to shoot one of those things down. I'm going to start throwing my 20  gauge  in the truck with the AR just in case.Brent.


http://digg.com/video/this-is-what-a-silencer-on-a-shotgun-sounds-like

This one is for fatboy.

http://digg.com/video/if-you-need-to-make-a-lot-of-popcorn-in-a-hurry


----------



## fatboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Where is the extra salt and butter?


----------

